
Many firms hit by major cyber-attacks - chrxr
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-40416611
======
CloudyWeather
[https://cloudtweaks.com/2017/06/cloud-migration-
cyberwar/](https://cloudtweaks.com/2017/06/cloud-migration-cyberwar/)
Implications for cloud adoption highlighted

------
jk563
Discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14645452](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14645452)

